# LANG=fr-FR@euro ?

## Nadar

I installed Gentoo 1.2 three days ago, I should make an error during the installation because everything is in English while my language is French.

I made a modification in the file /etc/env.d/00basic :

LANG=fr-FR@euro

LC_ALL="fr-FR@euro"

Then I launched the command :

env-update

The "locale" command gives me this :

LANG=fr-FR@euro

LC_CTYPE="fr-FR@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="fr-FR@euro"

LC_TIME="fr-FR@euro"

LC_COLLATE="fr-FR@euro"

LC_MONETARY="fr-FR@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="fr-FR@euro"

LC_PAPER="fr-FR@euro"

LC_NAME="fr-FR@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="fr-FR@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr-FR@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr-FR@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr-FR@euro"

LC_ALL=fr-FR@euro

bash-2.05a#

But regrettably, when I have reboot my machine, all my applications were still in English ???

If anybody has a solution of this enigma, I would like to know it.

Thank you in advance.

----------

## hielvc

What about adding to profile or profile.env or maybe try posting in the brazillian or spanish boards. It would seem they have it figured out.

hielvc

----------

## Guest

Hi Nadar,

i add this 3 lines to /etc/profiles

export LANG="de_DE@euro"

export LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

export LANGUAGE="de_DE@euro"

mfg

  tooly

----------

## Nadar

Hi,

By reading your message, I noticed that I had done a fault:

	Fr-FR instead of fr_FR.

Thank you very much, everything is in French now

----------

